# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vis goed voor darmen - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Vis goed voor darmen*
*De Telegraaf - 3 uur geleden*
WAGENINGEN - Wie wekelijks een keer vis eet, heeft vier procent minder kans op kanker in de dikke darm. Bij drie keer vis op het weekmenu is dat zelfs twaalf procent, want de kans daalt met vier procent per keer. Dat concluderen onderzoekers van de *...*



Lees verder...

----------

